# My first try at growing flowers..



## roots69 (Jan 30, 2015)

This is my first attempt at growing flowers.. i have my seeds, material for ebb and flow, building my growroom.. i have 2 questions.. At what point do I start running my carbon scrubber? Can i use LED's and CFL together, during the blooming stage? Thanks


----------



## Locked (Jan 30, 2015)

Most of the time you won't need the Scrubber till the Flowering phase, and even then it might be a couple weeks in before you need it depending on strain.   Not sure how well LED's and CFL's go together.  I just run enough LED's to do the job and not worry about supplemental lighting. jmo


----------



## roots69 (Jan 30, 2015)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Most of the time you won't need the Scrubber till the Flowering phase, and even then it might be a couple weeks in before you need it depending on strain.   Not sure how well LED's and CFL's go together.  I just run enough LED's to do the job and not worry about supplemental lighting. jmo






Thanks... Ill be back with more questions!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 31, 2015)

roots69 said:


> This is my first attempt at growing flowers.. i have my seeds, material for ebb and flow, building my growroom.. i have 2 questions.. At what point do I start running my carbon scrubber? Can i use LED's and CFL together, during the blooming stage? Thanks


 
I am not sure I am understanding you.  This is your first time growing cannabis?  Or flowers?  Cause growing cannabis and growing flowers are quite different.  And you don't just flower cannabis.  You need to give it a decent vegetative period (usually 6-8 weeks) before you flower it, which will take another 8-10 weeks on average.  This takes a different light cycle, different spectrum of bulbs, and different nutrients.

Are you familiar with what it takes to grow cannabis?  Do you know the requirements to set up a proper grow space?  I don't want to sound harsh, but your post does make it sound as if you are quite unfamiliar with growing cannabis.  Cannabis is a high energy plant, is finicky and has very specific needs and wants.  

Even minimal lighting is going to be a whole lot of light--plan on 90W of LED lighting per sq ft of grow space.  If going with CFLs, you will probably need at least 100W per sq ft.  Unfortunately, good LEDs are not cheap and cheap LEDs are not good.  CFLs arte the worst of all the lights we use to grow in many many watts-- cost more and produce way less.  The trouble with trying to use LED and CFLs are that LEDs need to be quite a ways away (18" or so) and CFLs need to be right on top of the plants, like a couple of inches away.  That makes it hard to get the CFLs close enough to do any good without blocking the much better light of the LEDs.

Growing hydro can also be a lot tougher for the new grower as it takes a better knowledge of the plant and, especially when you are starting out, you are going to have to be checking ppms and pH every day.  Proper pH is important with any grow, but with hydro it is critical and you can kill a plant overnight with too much of anything.  You will need a decent pH meter (strips and such are not good enough), a PPM meter, pH up and down, and calibrations fluids for both.     

I want to make sure that you understand that I am not trying to discourage you, but to make you aware of what it actually takes to set up a grow.  unfortunately, it does take money, time, education, knowledge, space, dedication, energy, and love...along with the lights, ventilation systems, nutrients, and genetics needed.

So, why not tell us more about what you are planning.  We can often avert unwise  buying of equipment that will not work or is inadequate for what you want to do and/or give you pointers on easier set up.  Setting up a grow space is an involved process that really does need to be done correctly.


----------



## roots69 (Jan 31, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I am not sure I am understanding you.  This is your first time growing cannabis?  Or flowers?  Cause growing cannabis and growing flowers are quite different.  And you don't just flower cannabis.  You need to give it a decent vegetative period (usually 6-8 weeks) before you flower it, which will take another 8-10 weeks on average.  This takes a different light cycle, different spectrum of bulbs, and different nutrients.
> 
> Are you familiar with what it takes to grow cannabis?  Do you know the requirements to set up a proper grow space?  I don't want to sound harsh, but your post does make it sound as if you are quite unfamiliar with growing cannabis.  Cannabis is a high energy plant, is finicky and has very specific needs and wants.
> 
> ...





Thanks for the info!! 


I like you, Hemp Goddess!! This is my first time growing cannabis!! I know, I'm going to have a ton of questions!! That's where you come in!!! :aok:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 31, 2015)

we're (THG) is more than willing to help, just please do some homework on your own too.

I LOVE watching new people learning to grow but some seem to think all the information should be (can be) handed over on a silver platter (post).

Feel free to read ahead.  
LOTS of great threads with lots of great information.

Enjoy the Passion!!


----------



## roots69 (Jan 31, 2015)

Joe420Camel said:


> we're (THG) is more than willing to help, just please do some homework on your own too.
> 
> I LOVE watching new people learning to grow but some seem to think all the information should be (can be) handed over on a silver platter (post).
> 
> ...




Thanks!! Trust me, I'm reading forums,books and anything I can get my hands on!!


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 31, 2015)

AWESOME!!

I read forum(s) and watched vids for almost 3 months (took about 20 pages of notes) before I started doing/buying ANYTHING!

I still screwed-up and had to come signup and ask for help.
But without thinking and doing on my part the words on a screen just wouldn't have had the same meaning.


----------



## Locked (Jan 31, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I am not sure I am understanding you.  This is your first time growing cannabis?  Or flowers?  Cause growing cannabis and growing flowers are quite different.



Lol...pretty sure growing Flowers is just slang for growing Cannabis. A lot of peeps out west refer to buds as flowers.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 31, 2015)

IT is the dispensary here out west that started calling them flowers. Flowers vs hash, or concentrates.


----------



## roots69 (Jan 31, 2015)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Lol...pretty sure growing Flowers is just slang for growing Cannabis. A lot of peeps out west refer to buds as flowers.






:icon_smile: .....


----------



## roots69 (Jan 31, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> IT is the dispensary here out west that started calling them flowers. Flowers vs hash, or concentrates.




I prefer the word flowers over marijuana or weed!! And it sounds better than cannabis!! Well, now we have that taken care of.. My first flower I'm going to grow is lemon kush!! I plan on growing 2 plants, how powerful a scent will 2 plants put off?? With a avg yield.. Thanks


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 1, 2015)

LOL--those of us in the backward states that do not have access to dispensaries still call growing cannabis growing cannabis, weed or marijuana.  Growing flowers is growing flowers.  I personally really like the sound of cannabis.  I never call it weed cause it isn't.  I do not call it marijuana very often either.  It is cannabis and I personally LOVE the sound of it. 

There is no way to even really give anyone an idea of yield.  It is all so individual and depends a whole lot on the skill and experience of the grower and how well the space is set up and dialed in.  The very first thing to do is to get a proper space set up.  Resist the temptation to germinate any seeds before you have a space set up and tested.  It can be easy to get ahead of yourself.  It is a good idea to run any proposed purchases by the good people here.  They can steer you away from unwise purchases and sometimes help you saved money.

What is your budget for this project?  What kind of space do you have to use?  If we know that, we can help you set up something within your budget.  It does take a fair amount of cash to put together a grow space, but you will be rewarded your very first harvest.


----------

